# Which mini to use for Torrent?



## Modawg1991 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am DMing the WOTBS campaign and we are kicking off Friday night and I'm So excited! (insert giddy laugh) All of my PCs have minis and the baddies are easy enough to find. But, I am having trouble finding one to represent Torrent. I'm using Wizard's Dragonmark Heir of Deneith until I find something better. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## scrubkai (Jun 24, 2009)

Before we answer....  any restrictions on Minis?

For example:
Prepainted, Currently Sold at stores (as opposed to ebay), Must be WotC/Reaper, etc.)


----------



## kumagroo (Jun 24, 2009)

lol, funny you mention that; I almost purchased "Torrent" yesterday! While I'm loathe to spend 11.00 on 3 plastic minis w/ no skirmish stats, the new arcane heroes mini sets by WotC has two white haired female pieces (both eladrin though). See sorceror and wizard at D&D Miniatures Gallery: Player's Handbook Heroes Set 1. The one from arcane heroes 2 is better I think.


----------



## Modawg1991 (Jun 24, 2009)

scrubkai:

I would prefer prepainted as my painting skills have waned over the years. I did get a few from Ebay before, but I got tired of supporting a secondary market for WOTC (the whole rare/common thing). It looks like the store/online-store is where I would prefer to purchase them, but I wouldn't rule out Ebay. As for brand, I'm not picky as long as it looks good. 


kumagroo:

Yes, the arcane heroes 2 eladrin looks better. It has a whole watery theme about her. The one I am using right now has an axe and shield, but has red hair. The new Handbook Heroes come out next week. I'll give them a look and look for a replacement. If not, I'll fall back to your suggestion If I don't get anymore leads. I guess she could have her hair dyed when she runs off in Scenes 5 & 6 and comes back with white hair. And yes, I would have to explain this as some of my group would want an explanation as to why I changed minis. (I have 2 in my group who are a bit snarky and they both play dwarves, go figure).


----------



## Whimsical (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been using the Storm Silverhand miniature:





She's not appropriately armed to represent Torrent. But I just like this miniature, and I'm happy to be able to use it.


----------



## Duo Maxwell (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought the Ghaele of Winter last week:







Again, she doesn't carry an battleaxe like Torrent, but I dug the cloak.


----------

